# Cheias em Silves - Rio Arade



## Agreste (5 Mai 2012 às 09:40)

22 de janeiro de 1985 - Mercado Municipal de Silves, provavelmente visto da velha ponte romana com o corte temporário da EN124.







Clássica passagem de sucessivas frentes frias a saturar os terrenos da Serra do Caldeirão a montante levando ao engrossamento do rio. O rio Arade ainda não dispunha de barragens que regularizassem estas situações. A barragem do Funcho é 1993 e a do Arade é de 2010. 






20 de janeiro de 1985






21 de janeiro de 1985







1978 ou 1980 - O mesmo sítio mas do outro lado do rio uns anos antes.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Mai 2012 às 15:39)

Belos tempos esses! Agora cada vez temos menos precipitação e com as barragens, e ainda mais quase sempre vazias, torna esses cenários cada vez mais irrealistas.
É certo que as barragens contribuem bastante para evitar esses cenários mas a mim parece-me mais que cada vez temos menos fenómenos de precipitação contínua ou aqueles célebres dias com mais de 100mm.
Enfim apesar disso e como vimos em 2009/2010 nesse célebre Inverno, mais dia menos dia, podemos vir a ter uma surpresa.


----------

